# System instability with ATITool



## Delitus (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi,
My system becomes _really_ unstable whenever I run ATITool, ever since I installed the new GeForce 6800 Ultra. Yes, I am aware that this is called *ATI*Tool for a reason, but I used to be able to use this program with my previous nVidia card (GeForce4 MX) for Artifact Scanning without any problems. I was also able to use the 3D View to see the avg. fps.

I tried running ATITool 10 times, turning on 3D View:

#1
The cube was rendered for the first 1 second, then the computer hung. After 3 or so minutes, the computer revived, but terrible fuzzy artifacts were all over the screen. I couldn't read any of the texts, such as the "Start" button. This didn't go away until I restarted my computer.

#2
The cube was rendered for the first 1 second, the the computer hung. This time, the computer didn't revive, even after 10 minutes. I had to use the power button.

#3
The computer hung like the second time, but I got a BSOD shortly after. "ATITool.sys"

#4
ATITool ran without any crashes. Avg. fps and current fps was shown. No problems. No crashes.

#5
*Same as the second time*

#6
*Same as the second time*

#7
ATITool *did* run like the fourth time, but when the Renderer window went out of focus, Windows immediately restarted itself. "The System has recovered from a serious error." message followed.

#8
*Same as the third time*

#9
*Same as the first time*

#10
*Same as the fourth time*

Out of the 10 times which I have tried, it only ran twice without any stability problems. I tried the 61.77, 61.82 and 66.72 Forceware drivers, but it doesn't seem to help. I have a 500W PSU, so I don't think it is a power-related problem. What could be causing these stability problems?

Please help.

/EDIT: This tool ran without any problems on my GeForce2 MX as well - it's just this 6800 which is suffering from these problems

/EDIT2: I managed to take a few screenshots of the 'artifacts' I mentioned in #1. Here they are... :/


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 26, 2004)

try 0.0.23 beta 8 - this fixes a load of non-ati problems


----------



## Delitus (Oct 26, 2004)

I tried it - it doesn't seem to crash anymore (BSOD, etc), but it still hung, and produced the weird artifacts (screenshots at top).

...I don't know, but could it be a problem of my hardware? I am experiencing similar symptoms such as hangs or sudden reboots on some other 3D applications as well. I really hope it isn't a physical problem... is there some kind of diagnostic tool for video cards?


----------

